# new grill for fathers day



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

I got a new grill for fathers day. Its a classic bayou ceramic grill.
With the surgery and other things going on this summer have not been out fishing. So I have been playing around with the grill.I will try to learn how to post some pic's soon. So far its a great grill. I have done some ribs, chicken and brisket on it. With the surgery I had I lost my since of smell for about a year or so the doc says. No smell ,not much taste either. But I have enjoyed watching the family eat the spoils from the grill.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70.2181914.1411328910&type=1&relevant_count=1


https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd....480/995707_10201544112510618_1251058739_n.jpg

Thanks Don


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

now that's some fancy lookin apparatus... glad you're having fun with it...


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

That looks like a sweet setup. I hope you're continuing to recover from your surgery, brother; we're still keeping you in our thoughts and prayers here in the East Tennessee hill country.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks guys, surgery went well. Just got to finish the treatments on my hip now and all will be good.the grill is amazing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice grill!!!!! Congrats! Prayers from here for your full recovery!


----------

